
The MAA Math Meme and Cartoon Contest in Lieu of Southeastern Section Meeting - vo2maxer
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kvkNBagS2XlrNHLl7yoDBFuNB7YNf1ZJ/view
======
vo2maxer
Video by Ben Orlin of Math with Bad Drawings fame:

[https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/author/mathwithbaddrawings/](https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/author/mathwithbaddrawings/)

